# Serbian, Croatian, Bosnian (BCS): Christmas greetings



## Setwale_Charm

Hi! 
 Now I want to compare the same phrases in Serbian with what I earlier had in Macedonian. Can anybody help with translation?


_Have a blessed and joyful Christmas!! 
Hope this coming year will bring you and your family a lot of joy, peace and luck!!!


_


----------



## Henryk

"Sretan i Blagoslovljen Božić!!
Nadam se da ce vam nadolazeća godina donjeti mnogo radosti, mira i sreće."

On the one hand it's Croatian, but on the other hand Croatian and Serbian are mutually intelligible. Hope the translation helps nonetheless.


----------



## natasha2000

Henryk said:


> "Sretan i Blagoslovljen Božić!!
> Nadam se da će vam nadolazeća godina donjeti mnogo radosti, mira i sreće."
> 
> On the one hand it's Croatian, but on the other hand Croatian and Serbian are mutually intelligible. Hope the translation helps nonetheless.


 
Correct. Neverheless if you need to know how it would be in Serbian, the only difference is:
In Serbian we say Srećan rather than Sretan, and doneti rather than donjeti. The rest is the same.

But if you want to wish a Merry Christmas in a Serbian traditional way then you should say:

HRISTOS SE RODI

and the people will answer you:

VAISTINU SE RODI

Maybe zou would like to see the sixth post of this thread.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Athaulf

A bit belatedly, I wish merry Christmas to all members of this forum who celebrate it according to the Julian calendar!

С малим закашњењем, желим сретан Божиђ свим члановима овог форума који га славе по јулијанском календару!

Мир Божји -- Христос се роди! Живjели!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hvala lepa to all of you!


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> A bit belatedly, I wish merry Christmas to all members of this forum who celebrate it according to the Julian calendar!
> 
> С малим закашњењем, желим сретан Божић свим члановима овог форума који га славе по јулијанском календару!
> 
> Мир Божји -- Христос се роди! Живjели!



Ваистину се роди!


----------



## alexxx

natasha2000 said:


> In Serbian we say Srećan rather than Sretan, and doneti rather than donjeti.


And in Croatia we say donijeti rather than donjeti.


----------



## juveno1

Hey everyone,

I know that this is an english dictionary but is there someone by any cans that know serbian please? I need "Happy Christmas And Happy New Year" translated in serbian if it is possible. 
Thank you in advance

*Moderator note: merged.
Please do not open new threads if a thread about the same topic already exists.
Thanks!
sokol
*


----------



## dudasd

We had a similar thread, but not exactly identical, so I hope our admins won't delete it because of doubling. 

In Serbian it would be "Srećan Božić i Nova godina" - but given that Serbs celebrate Christmas by old, Julian calender, which means on 7th of January, the proper order would be "Happy New Year and Christmas": Srećna Nova godina i Božić.

The most usual greeting in this time of year is actually: "Srećni novogodišnji i božićni praznici" - lit.: "Merry New Year's and Christmas holidays."


----------



## juveno1

Hvala puno dudasd! You've been very helpfull

Regards,
Juveno1


----------

